# Diesjährige CAST-Förderpreise für IT-Sicherheit verliehen



## Newsfeed (16 November 2008)

Das Darmstädter CAST-Forum hat zum 8. Mal Förderpreise für herausragende Studien- und Abschlussarbeiten verliehen. Die eingereichten Arbeiten sollten innovative Ideen, Konzepte und Implementierungen auf dem Gebiet der IT-Security vorstellen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

